# Fehler: Bridge firewalling registered bei der LiveCD

## icke007

Hallo

Ich versuche gerade Gentoo auf meinem Dell XPS M1330 zu installieren. Laut dieser Beschreibung (http://gentoo-wiki.com/Dell_XPS_M1330) muss ich ein anderes Modul für die Grafikkarte installieren. Außerdem wird zur Installation die "maximal" LiveCD benötigt (also ohne Netzwerk wobei eine Netzwerkinstallation bei mir auch möglich wäre über DHCP im LAN)

Wenn ich die LiveCD boote (Kernel: gentoo Tastaturlayout: 10/de) kommt ein Fehler, das der X Server nicht gestartet werden kann. Alles endet in der Meldung "Bridge firewalling registered". Ich kann nichts mehr eingeben, sondern nur noch neustarten.

----------

## c_m

schon mal die minimal CD getestet?

probier mal ein wenig die kernel bootparameter durch. "noapm" & co können manchmal wunder wirken. Im Notfall mal alles abschalten was nicht dringend gebraucht wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

Startet er denn durch, wenn du ohne Grafik startest?

Tobi

----------

## icke007

ja, mit der minimal CD komme ich bis zu einer console

EDIT: Nur, wie kann ich dann den vesa treiber einbinden?

----------

